
Chromium-based Slimjet Browser with Continued Support for XP and Vista - stvjhson
http://www.slimjet.com/en/press/chromium-based-slimjet-support-xp-vista.htm
======
gcr
It sounds impossible to make this browser secure. They're allowing Java and
NPAPI plugins as an explicit compatibility goal.

Granted, security isn't a stated goal here. XP users unfortunately can't
expect that anymore.

Are there any modern HTML5-compliant browsers that support XP anymore?

~~~
icecube
Firefox still supports XP SP2 and Vista.

------
revelation
What's privacy in the absence of security? Last I checked, there is no ASLR
support for Windows XP. You really do not want to run something with Chromes
attack surface on it.

